# Help us get our park!!!



## RYAN. (Mar 22, 2012)

A local guy has some investors looking into going in on 800 acres in mobile, AL he has setup a survey to show the investors how many customers he could have, if you live in the area please do the survey it only takes a minute. http://surveymonkey.com/s/c79xgyb


----------



## Cal3bCart3r (Mar 5, 2012)

Done it bud ...if it happens i wouldnt mind visiting


----------



## speedman (Nov 3, 2010)

Did it also, I know how it is to not have a place to ride. That's miamis problem no place to ride


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

$30 for an 800acre park entry fee it will be closed within a year. That's outrageous.


----------



## bigblackbrute (Jun 3, 2009)

Its parks all around of that size that charge the same amount or just a hair less

fatboyz customz


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

There are parks all around that have 1000's of acres that charge that.... Smaller parks I've been to only charge in the neighborhood of $15...

And the ones that are small and charge a lot, everyone hates them and people quit going.... And they end up closing. Parks are a long term investment you are not, and can not make your money back the first year. I'm just callin it like I see it. The past & history speaks truth about parks like that, not me.


----------



## Ole Nasty (Jul 7, 2012)

I probably would not not pay that much. There is an 11,000 acre park near me that charges $25 a day/$30 for the weekend, another is 750 acres and $15 for the day, and another on is 110 acres charges $15 for the day.


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71 (Oct 8, 2011)

Did it but his prices are high. Here in louisiana its 20 dollers a bike and u dont pay for an additional rider at all


----------



## bigblackbrute (Jun 3, 2009)

Just calling it like i see it to. Cooterville by the house charges 25 a day and its only a 1k acers and people are beating the gate down to get in every weekend. 

fatboyz customz


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Well there's always going to be 1 exception to the rule. 

A new park just starting out wont last charging that much. Which sucks b/c I hate seeing parks close. And I bet Cootersville didnt start out charging that much.


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

Shoot Ryc down here is 50 for day or all weekend and it stays packed


----------



## Ole Nasty (Jul 7, 2012)

RYC is full of ta-tas and monster trucks too just to add to your riding experience.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

^ Yeah that's why people pay... lol


----------



## bigblackbrute (Jun 3, 2009)

Yeap been same price since day one. 

fatboyz customz


----------



## brutepower95 (Oct 22, 2012)

where im at they got "300" acres but everybody goes off on to adjoining farms and its 10 or 15 dollars per bike doesnt matter how many riders or what it is truck bikes dirt bikes sand rail buggies whatever you got and they have a restraunt and showerhouses and camping for like 45 a weekend thats with electric and 2 fourwheels and water for the weekend


----------



## RYAN. (Mar 22, 2012)

The two other parks around here are about the same size 700-1000 acres and they charge the same amount which is red creek and bogs and are loaded out


----------



## mwilkins (Jan 26, 2013)

Got to agree with some of the above about the $30 entry. Down here in Texas, we have parks everywhere. Only a couple of them have an entry fee that high but they are very well maintained and have a hole list of amenities. Most all other large parks charge $20 to get in unless it is an event weekend like Mud Nats or similar. Smaller parks usually go for $10 to $15.

Edit: I read all above posts before making my comment but had not looked at the survey. The survey states a $20 entry fee for ATV and rider, an additional $10 for a passenger. Excluding the passenger, that puts the entry fee right in line with the majority. So I have to ask, has the survey been changed to reflect a $20 entry from $30 or should we all stick our feet in our mouths for responding to a post that is out of context..........


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Well, I guess I read it wrong. I read it as $20 per atv and $10 entry fee for rider...

Some parks charge a $15 entry fee, plus $10 for your truck parking etc... So they all end up being $25-$30 in the end. They just break it down so it doesnt look at bad online. I thought that's what they were doing.

But still, an additional $10 just for a passenger is rediculous IMO. 

And yes other parks that size may charge that much, but they are GREAT parks that are well run and have plenty of mud...

For this one, Time will tell.....

I'm not TRYING to be negative nancy here... I'm just saying, everyone's getting all excited b/c they hear "new ATV park" and in reality they may get out there, drop $100 for the weekend, and it be 800 acres of wooded trails and no mud and then they are all pissed... I've seen it happen.


----------



## mwilkins (Jan 26, 2013)

Hey Polaris...... I wasn't trying to bust your chops but agree with you on how some of the parks structure their entry fees. Some of them are crazy expensive. If I take the family to one particular park here in texas, it runs me $120 to get in the door the first day. If we want to ride all weekend that price almost doubles. Not taking into consideration gas, food, lodging and travel expense to get there. What really puts some of this into perspective is that for us to go ride a particular PARK for two days costs almost the same is what I am spending to go ride Wolf Pen Gap for four days.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Exactly...


----------



## Cal3bCart3r (Mar 5, 2012)

Red Creek is like 1500+ acres and its 20 atv and rider together and 10 per passenger. BUT i always return there because i can't cover my same trail either times and the holes are great! If there are refreshments, food, showers, rinse stations, and plenty of good trails and mud holes then it should keep people coming back. First time you open a park, you want plenty of the above so people can go back home and tell there friends the experience. I just hope this dude has talked to some other park owners and knows what he needs to do to keep people coming!


----------

